# Routing phone charging cable



## Acudocken

2021 Model Y with refreshed center console. Has anyone found a way to route a USB charging cord for a smart phone up to a phone mount near the touchscreen? It looks like I’ll have to keep the console cover open or pressing against the cord. I’m wondering if I can drill a hole somewhere and run it out through the hole instead of through the console’s sliding door??


----------



## shareef777

Acudocken said:


> 2021 Model Y with refreshed center console. Has anyone found a way to route a USB charging cord for a smart phone up to a phone mount near the touchscreen? It looks like I'll have to keep the console cover open or pressing against the cord. I'm wondering if I can drill a hole somewhere and run it out through the hole instead of through the console's sliding door??


Same question. For now I just have the cable going up and closing the cover into the cord (so a slight gap remains).


----------



## theteslarator

I put a wood spacer with a notch in it to match the RPM Tesla vinyl, but you could make it out of anything.

-Peter


----------



## Acudocken

Oh that’s clever. Is it attached? If so how? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## theteslarator

Not attached. It rides on the ridges on the sides of the opening and the tension of the sliding door keeps it in place.


----------

